# Linuxdistribution entwickeln



## llf (23. Juni 2011)

Ich hab' hier schon die Suche benutzt in anderen Boards und Foren und habe nie das gefunden was ich such.
Ich will meine eigene Linuxdistribution entwickeln ich hab' sehr viel erfahrung in C/C++ und kenne mich mit der WinAPI, SDL, usw. aus.
Ich hab' da ich schon Kernel, Bootloader, usw. entwickelt hab' versuch ich jetzt eine Linuxdistribution zu entwickeln, da mir die Entwicklung von Kernel und Bootloader allein oder später zu dritt wirklich zu schwär ist.
Ich finde jedoch in Google überhaupt nix! Ich wurde schon oft auf die Seite Linux from Scratch hingewießen, ich finde aber auf dieser Seite jedoch nichts wirklich brauchbares.

Ich weiß das die meisten jetzt denken werden:
Dieser Typ hat nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank.

Ein Antwortversuch:
Ich hab' schon noch alle Tassen im Schrank und für mich ist das ganze ein Anreitz mal etwas neues zu versuchen. Es gibt ja ziemlich viele Programmierer die das ganze schon versucht haben.

Ich hoffe das mir jemand weiterhelfen kann/möchte.
Wenn dieses Thema eher in das Forum C/C++ gehört, ich dachte es passt hier besser.

LLF


----------



## sheel (23. Juni 2011)

Hi

meiner Meinung nach wäre das wirklich bei C/C++ besser aufgehoben.

Eine wirkliche Einsteigeranleitung wirst du nicht finden, ist ja auch kein Einsteigerthema.

Wenn du es wirklich verstehen möchtest, wirds nur auf die harte Tour gehen:
Docs im Kernel lesen und zusammen mit dem Code verstehen versuchen.
Monate, Jahre...

Der letzte Stablekernel hat 72.5 MB...nicht wirklich wenig Source.

Falls dich das nicht abschreckt: Viel Erfolg 

Gruß


----------



## deepthroat (24. Juni 2011)

Hi.





sheel hat gesagt.:


> meiner Meinung nach wäre das wirklich bei C/C++ besser aufgehoben.


Warum das denn?

Ein Distribution zu basteln hat doch erstmal wenig mit Programmieren und C/C++ zu tun. Man muß sich überlegen wie man das ganze aufziehen will, welche Architekturen man unterstützen will, welche Software rein soll, ob man ein Paketmanagementsystem verwenden will usw.

@LLF: Dennis Wronka hat hier im Forum seine eigene Distribution erstellt und auch gut dokumentiert.   Wenn ich mich recht erinnere basiert seine Distribution auch auf LFS.

Gruß


----------



## llf (24. Juni 2011)

Danke, ich werd's versuchen.


----------

